# Keinen Router Zugriff mehr !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

*Hallo Freunde...

*Ich habe eine Problem mit meinen SpeedPort W700V.
Das ich einfach keine Zugriff mehr bekomme. 
Egal wechsle PW ich werde was ich je man hatte.
Das Standart PW was bei der Router immer was is 0000 doch das geht nicht mehr. Und ich Persönlich kann mich dran erinnere das ich das  je geändert habe.

Daher brauche ich eue Hilfe wie ich dan Das PW wieder komme.
Danke schon mal euer CrimsoN 1.9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkSpawn (23. Oktober 2009)

schon versucht mit einer kleinen nadel die reset taste 10 sekunden zu drücken ?

Aber er müsste dann neu eingestellt werden ........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nein noch nicht hatte aber schon dran gedachte...!!
Da ich erst gern alle andren wege gehen möchte befor ich mit der brechstrange ran geh


----------



## Hatuja (23. Oktober 2009)

Benutzt du WLAN? Wenn ja hat sich vielleicht jemand Zugriff verschafft und das PW geändert. Nächstes mal also auf jeden Fall ein sicheres wählen. Ich habe den W 700V auch schon seit gut 3 Jahren in Gebrauch, aber das PW hat er bisher noch nicht "verloren". Zurücksetzen kann man es, soweit ich weiß, nur mit einem Hartreset mit einer Büroklammer.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wlan würde ich nicht mal im Ansatz nutzen !
Und wenn nur so gute verschlüsselt wie es geht/was der W700V her gibt! !


----------



## Silvecio (23. Oktober 2009)

No Way.
Wir haben auch ein Speedport und mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt das PW außer per Reset zu umgehen.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

*Oki Danke jungs...werde ich woll das Teil so neue machen muss danke noch mals !!*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Oktober 2009)

Hast versucht per Wlan auf den Router zu zugreifen?? Falls ja bitte direkt mit Kabel verbinden, weil sonst klappt's nicht... ^^


----------



## rabit (28. Oktober 2009)

Nicht damit rumärgern reseten und neu einstellen falls Du keinen Backup gemacht hast seh das als Übung!


----------

